# Just finished Culinary School, Cook from New York trying to move up in the culinary world.



## bluepinkstink (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished professional cooking at Star career academy, dont really have kitchen experiance but i hope to get out there and travel and learn as much as i can


----------



## iamahmedsaad (May 1, 2012)

Word of advice: work on your speed and know how to fix things on the fly.

Good luck


----------

